# obras de fábrica (construction)



## Karsa

Hola, 
    sigo con una traducción de un trabajo relaccionado con la construcción de una carretera y aparece el término:

                  "obras de fábrica"

   no tengo contexto ya que es el CV de un Ingeniero Técnico y sale así tal cual, entre comas, como una de las cosas del control de calidad.

  ¿Alguna sugerencia?

    Pleasssse.....


----------



## Karsa

Añado, que me han dicho que en arquitectura una "obra de fábrica" es algo como una pared de ladrillos, vamos, algo hecho por partes en el "construction site" o algo así. 
Por si a alguien le sirve de inspiración para poder ayudarme...

  Thanks!


----------



## andre luis

My try:
factory construction (building).


----------



## Karsa

Muchas gracias por tu intento andre luis. 

I'm going to google your try and see what happens! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Der Kaiser

Es un Ingeniero Técnico de Obras Públicas no? Tal vez quiera decir que ha trabajado en unas obras construyendo una fábrica, tipo nave industrial?

La otra idea que tengo es que se refiere a trabajar en la industria de la prefabricación... Podrías dar un poco más de contexto?


----------



## Karsa

Hola Der Kaiser, me han explicado que es el término técnico en español para los posibles trabajos de tipo albañilería que se realizan; por ejemplo, un muro de ladrillos. La obra es una carretera, pero no te puedo dar más contexto. 
¿Podría entenderse en inglés si digo "masonry works"?


----------



## Der Kaiser

Karsa said:


> Hola Der Kaiser, me han explicado que es el término técnico en español para los posibles trabajos de tipo albañilería que se realizan; por ejemplo, un muro de ladrillos. La obra es una carretera, pero no te puedo dar más contexto.
> ¿Podría entenderse en inglés si digo "masonry works"?



"Masonry works" me parece una buena traducción, pero esta página web (http://www.definicionlegal.com/definicionde/Obrafabrica.htm) la define como:

_Construcción hecha con piedra, ladrillo, hormigón y, en general, con  materiales pétreos, que forma parte de un camino. (4.1-IC_196)_

La palabra clave siendo "hormigón", ya que en inglés "masonry" nunca incluye el hormigón... todavía me cabe duda, pero sin conocer los detalles concretos del proyecto (no soy experto en los procedimientos de construcción de las carreteras), pondría "masonry works", como es para un curriculum.


----------



## Der Kaiser

Vale, este enlace resulta ser de interés:

http://books.google.es/books?id=WMx...esnum=1&ved=0CBYQ6AEwADgK#v=onepage&q&f=false

La definición dice que es cualquier obra que se une mediante un mortero, así que sería "masonry" a pesar de tener bloques de hormigón, y la traducción buena es "masonry works"


----------



## Karsa

¡No sabes que feliz me haces! 
Yo tampoco entiendo del tema, estaba ayudando a un amigo con la traducción de su CV, y sinceramente... It was driving me up the wall!!

¡¡¡¡ Muchas gracias DeKasier !!!!


----------



## Der Kaiser

De nada! Como soy estudiante de Ingeniería de Caminos también me ha resultado muy interesante la "investigación".


----------



## Rafael Coutin

Karsa said:


> Hola,
> sigo con una traducción de un trabajo relaccionado con la construcción de una carretera y aparece el término:
> 
> "obras de fábrica"
> 
> no tengo contexto ya que es el CV de un Ingeniero Técnico y sale así tal cual, entre comas, como una de las cosas del control de calidad.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> Pleasssse.....


Estoy buscando el termino adecuado para obra de fabrica. En español moderno se denomina asi a toda estructura auxiliar añadida a una obra vial (carreteras): Alcantarillas, colectores de agua, puentes, etc.


----------



## Pablo75

Rafael Coutin said:


> En español moderno se denomina asi a toda estructura auxiliar añadida a una obra vial (carreteras): Alcantarillas, colectores de agua, puentes, etc.


 

Hola Rafael, bienvenido al foro.

Permíteme la aclaración. El término para lo que indicas, estructuras auxiliares en una obra vial, es "obras de arte".

Obra de fábrica o simplemente fábrica = mampostería = masonry. Entiéndase como toda construcción hecha con mampuestos trabados, sea de ladrillo, piedra, u otros, con o sin mortero ligante. Se diferencia de las obras contínuas, como las de hormigón.

Saludos


----------

